# Teacher placed on leave



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 14, 2011)

> A Parkway North High School science teacher who informed the school's principal Friday that she had been involved in the adult-film industry before becoming a teacher has been placed on administrative leave, according to a district news release.
> The teacher, Tera Myers, requested the leave after a student approached her about her past, according to the district. She will be paid through the end of the school year.


More at:

http://www.stltoday.com/news/local/educati...127992bc8b.html


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 14, 2011)

How did the student know to ask about it in the first place!?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 14, 2011)

More importantly, what movies did she star in? :eyebrows:


----------



## willsee (Mar 14, 2011)

Hmm she's from Paducah, KY

Wonder where she taught at here?


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 14, 2011)

if it is something she did in her past, what should it matter? Unless she lied about it on her application thats a whole another ball of wax, but otherwise who cares...maybe it would get more parents involved in the parent teacher conference?


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 14, 2011)

the article says she was on Dr. Phil before she was hired at Parkway. Maybe the student saw the Dr. Phil show. FWIW, who really cares. I wonder if on the first day of school she recreated the VH Hot for Teacher video.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 14, 2011)

So she was suspended for doing something entirely legal. What a great country we live in!

I wonder how many former pot smoking teachers have jobs in this country?

If she made it known that she used to be in the "industry" then I would say shame on her, but if she wasnt trying to make it known then I feel bad for her..

either way I will have to research this a little more, not from a work computer though..


----------



## goodal (Mar 14, 2011)

Old news around here. Apparently shes selling herself, uh her talents, her experience, well shes trying to get hired in a new school district. I have no problem with the school board removing a former porn star from the classroom. I don't care what she is now, she is not a good role model for children. I think keeping anyone with a past like this from impressionable boys is a good idea ie avoiding future law suits). Now i didnt say tie her to a stake and burn her in hot oil. I'm simply saying she needs to get a non-public job away from kids that look up to her. Saying they can't, or shouldnt, fire her is like saying they shouldnt be allowed to look at her character before deciding whether or not to put her in front of children.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 14, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> So she was suspended for doing something entirely legal. What a great country we live in!


I believe taking money for sex acts counts as prositution.

Just sayin'...



> Saying they can't, or shouldnt, fire her is like saying they shouldnt be allowed to look at her character before deciding whether or not to put her in front of children.


Most teaching contracts around here have a morals clause. I heard a local got in trouble for bartending over the summer. Seems a bit much to me.


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 14, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > So she was suspended for doing something entirely legal. What a great country we live in!
> ...


Several states have an exemption for filming the act, but it involves additional paperwork and forms. Or so Ive heard


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 14, 2011)

> Now i didnt say tie her to a stake and burn her in hot oil.


I think she told Dr. Phil that she had that role in one of her films.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 14, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...


Never heard that...wouldn't be surprised, because I always wondered how they got around that.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 14, 2011)

Where's the "WITHOUT PICS THIS THREAD IS USELESS" smiley?

(disclaimer: if there are pics, my company websense may be blocking them, I see nothing dammit)


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 14, 2011)

oh...

I meant to say:

SO THEY REALLY ARE 'WORKING THEIR WAY THROUGH COLLEGE'


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 14, 2011)

Look through most teachers facebook accounts on Friday nights and you can find plenty that are just as bad "examples" for their students


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 14, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > So she was suspended for doing something entirely legal. What a great country we live in!
> ...


Prostitution is legal in parts of this country

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Navada#Prostitution_laws



DVINNY said:


> Where's the "WITHOUT PICS THIS THREAD IS USELESS" smiley?
> 
> (disclaimer: if there are pics, my company websense may be blocking them, I see nothing dammit)


Here ya go DV


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm of the opinion that some school board member encouraged this decision, or some school board staffer, and then later they probably went home and watched porn... theres a reason its a billion dollar industry...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 14, 2011)

roadwreck said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...


Not in Cali where these films are being made. Set raids used to be fairly common, but the fines/punishment are small enough so that it isn't a detterant.

FWIW, its kinda sad that they don't giver her a chance. Apparently all this happened a long, long time ago, in a place far, far away.

But, it also goes to show you that there are always consequences to your actions.


----------



## willsee (Mar 14, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> Look through most teachers facebook accounts on Friday nights and you can find plenty that are just as bad "examples" for their students


Pretty much.


----------



## goodal (Mar 14, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> Look through most teachers facebook accounts on Friday nights and you can find plenty that are just as bad "examples" for their students



as true as that may be, we cant continue to look the other way. There has to be a line not to cross.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 14, 2011)

badal said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Look through most teachers facebook accounts on Friday nights and you can find plenty that are just as bad "examples" for their students
> ...


IIRC, the principal at my wife's school gave a warning to the teachers about cleaning up FB pages. Parents were checking the teachers' pages and complaining about what they saw.

Some people have waaaay too much time on their hands.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Mar 14, 2011)

Google tells me she went by the name Rikki Andersin and apparently she made these movies 15 years ago.

From my personal experience if this was the only strike against her, and given it was many years ago, I would hire her anyday over a the multiple DUII math teacher I had in High School.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 14, 2011)

Would any of you want to fire a teacher if he / she admitted to any of the below?

Underage drinking

Premarital sex

Bartending

Being a bouncer

Smoked pot in college

Hunts wild game

Played D&amp;D in school

Currently plays D&amp;D

Kicks cats


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 14, 2011)

My Driver's Ed teacher in H.S. got a DUI the year I had him for class. Lost his license AND his job. My football coach took over as my Driver's Ed teacher.

He Said, "do your other classes homework in this class, and don't make a sound, and you'll have an A".... ah... imagine if I would have went to Ohio State to play football, college coulda been like H.S.


----------



## cableguy (Mar 14, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Would any of you want to fire a teacher if he / she admitted to any of the below?
> Underage drinking
> 
> Premarital sex
> ...


I think those are OK as long as you don't COMBINE them. Like, for example, getting high while tending bar (at 20 years old), kicking a cat on the way to your alcohol-fueled D&amp;D game where you pretend to have sex with an elf while hunting Beholders (sorry, if you're playing D&amp;D, you're not having premarital sex, the 2 are mutually exclusive  ).


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 14, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Would any of you want to fire a teacher if he / she admitted to any of the below?
> Underage drinking
> 
> Premarital sex
> ...


Do not we have politicians that have done things inculded in the lst and are still in their positions? For example...smoking pot...


----------



## FusionWhite (Mar 14, 2011)

This is bullshit. So she did some porn, who cares. Is she a good teacher? If yes, hired. If no, not hired. End of story.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 14, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Would any of you want to fire a teacher if he / she admitted to any of the below?
> Underage drinking
> 
> Premarital sex
> ...


Testing the waters, MS? Thinking of switching out of engineering and moving towards teaching?


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 14, 2011)

I may or may not have done one or more of the items on that list.


----------



## goodal (Mar 14, 2011)

FusionWhite said:


> This is bullshit. So she did some porn, who cares. Is she a good teacher? If yes, hired. If no, not hired. End of story.



Sorry not end of story. you either dont have kids or dont care who your kids role models are. this is exactly why my children are in private school. i want to have a say over who gets to guide them through their education during their formative years. i dont care how objective a person is, their views will come through in their every day life especially if their job is to talk all day.


----------



## willsee (Mar 14, 2011)

Guess because I went to a "bad" public high school in Kentucky and turned out alright that this doesn't really bother me.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 14, 2011)

You'll NEVER know the history of each and every teacher that touches your child's life. Does lack of knowledge grant the potential illusion of innocence and purity?

Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 14, 2011)

badal:

Sorry, I think you're being pretty judgmental on someone you have no knowledge of (unless you know her in which case I'll retract me statement).

I don't know her either but it seems she's trying to grapple with something she did in the past. On one hand she's trying to move on and have a life after the pron industry. On the other hand it says she went on Dr. Phil to talk about it. Sounds like she's not proud of it, but not ashamed about it either (she appeared on TV to discuss it).

I don't know what her personal dating habits are now and frankly I don't care. A student approached her about it and she went to the principal and left voluntarily to avoid a scandal. Pretty classy move if you ask me, she could have stayed an fought for her job which certainly would not have been good for the community.

I don't believe it's a moral or "role model" issue at all, but can see where it would be disruptive to her ability to maintain control at the high school level.

Unfortunately she set herself up for her own situation but we've all done things we're not necessarily proud of. Doesn't necessarily make someone a bad person. People change and some are remorseful. What do you suggest she do? Would she be better off in an elementary school (where kids are prepubescent or do you think she'd be a pedophile because she once worked in the sex business)?


----------



## navyasw02 (Mar 14, 2011)

Maybe she should've been the sex ed teacher, then this mightve helped her resume.

But seriously, badal - you have the right to send your kid to private school, but if she didn't do something thats illegal why does it matter? She's not a child molester, drug dealer, or something like that. She did this 15 years ago, didn't you make some bad life decisions a decade and a half ago? What's the statute of limitations on doing something stupid?

Regarding the "role model" thing- I respect her more for turning her life around. Now she can tell kids not to do the stupid shit she did and provide some guidance. It's pretty sad that as a role model yourself as a parent that you wouldn't be willing to teach your children how to forgive and accept people for who they are, flaws and all. There's only one person in the history of this earth who was born perfect and lived a perfect life, everyone else has to stumble a few times.


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 14, 2011)

badal said:


> Sorry not end of story. you either dont have kids or dont care who your kids role models are. this is exactly why my children are in private school. i want to have a say over who gets to guide them through their education during their formative years. i dont care how objective a person is, their views will come through in their every day life especially if their job is to talk all day.


I think you have this all wrong... and I have a kid and I do care who my kid's role models are. If you're not good enough of an influence to counter bad examples, you might want to work on the relationship with role models you *can* control (hint: it doesn't have anything to do with teachers!). Or keep your kids in a bubble, but that's hard to maintain once the kids turn into adults. And surely you recognize that even young adults have role models (good or bad) that can influence their decisions.

Personally, I wouldn't want my kid around you... he'd stop using capital letters and punctuation! (Hey... I'm just kidding!)


----------



## goodal (Mar 14, 2011)

I love how any time someone stands up for something (on this board or any where for that matter) morally righteous, he (she) is pounced upon for being too judgmental because "we are all flawed". I'll try to respond in sequential order:

Willsee:

I didn't say all or any public schools were bad. I simply said i wouldn't want my kids around this teacher. I'll go a step further, if my kids were in public school and I found a teacher bragging about things done on friday night via facebook, Ii would be one of the parents complaining.

Master Slacker:

"Does lack of knowledge grant the potential illusion of innocence and purity?" Not sure what this means, if it was at me or how to respond.

MA_PE:

No, I dont know her, and yes I am being judgmental, just like the two school boards that fired her, which were right in doing so. I realize she is remorseful, at least on the surface, but IMHO she has disqualified herself from this particular sector of public service.

navyasw02:

No, I didn't make any major bad life decisions 15 yrs ago, or 20yr or ever. I don't drink, smoke, do drugs, chew or hang with the girls that do and never have. And one reason for that is my parents tried to keep me from bad influences. Does this make me better than her or anyone else for that matter, absolutely not. In fact this is the first time I've gone on a diatribe like this in the 2.5 yrs I've been a member. But neither am I placing myself in front of children everyday as someone they should look up to. I do forgive and I could accept her, flaws and all, but I still wouldn't want her to be teaching/guiding my children with unbridled authority.

IlPadrino:

So because there are bad examples out there I should put my impressionable child in front of them to get them ready for the real world. Please that logic that has more holes than a block of swiss cheese. We keep a pretty tight guard on our kids, go to church all the time, they attend a christian private school with less than 50 kids total and they still come home talking about things we wish they hadn't heard. So they will get plenty of the "real world" without me placing bad examples in front of them.

Sorry to rant but this is a pretty sore point for me. Without good examples for our children to look at during their formative years, they WILL develope into an even worse generation than we are. Don't we want our kids to be better than we turned out? Justifiying this woman to excuse our own behaviour doesn't make it right or excuse her life choices. So to sum up my argument, she may be a fine person, that I could and would forgive if she were in my life, but just like a lying lawyer, an inept doctor, or bribed official she has disqualified herself from this particular industry. That's all I was trying to say. Oh, and I've tried to get all the punctuation in there for you grammar nazis.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 14, 2011)

I can see arguments on both sides, and can see why, once this news is public, it would be hard for her to maintain the required professionalism in her job.

High School boys will have that film playing on repeat on their Ipod's all day long. If I were 17, I'd know all the good "one liners" in her film and work them into every day conversation just for the entertainment value of it. I was an ass like that. Am sure many kids that age are asses too.

She can't stay in her job, should they force her out? or should she just leave? I don't know.

I agree with all posters above that she shouldn't be judged on something she did 15 years ago, but unfortunetly, this is one of those things that through perception, don't have a statute of limitations. If she worked in an office with all adults, I'd say anyone 'harrassing' her over her past should be repremanded and she should keep her job, but her being a High School teacher is VEFY different, IMO.

I fully see the "don't judge her" side of the argument and agree, but overall (and probably for different reasons) I'm more with badal on this one.

I don't see how she could ever command respect over a high school class again. Maybe the moral to teach the kids in that school is SOME STUPID THINGS YOU DO WILL STAY WITH YOU FOREVER, BE SMART, AND BE ACCOUNTABLE.

Just Sayin'


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 14, 2011)

badal's constitution is strong. I don't believe even a 2d20 could make him waver.


----------



## navyasw02 (Mar 14, 2011)

badal said:


> navyasw02:No, I didn't make any major bad life decisions 15 yrs ago, or 20yr or ever. I don't drink, smoke, do drugs, chew or hang with the girls that do and never have. And one reason for that is my parents tried to keep me from bad influences. Does this make me better than her or anyone else for that matter, absolutely not. In fact this is the first time I've gone on a diatribe like this in the 2.5 yrs I've been a member. But neither am I placing myself in front of children everyday as someone they should look up to. I do forgive and I could accept her, flaws and all, but I still wouldn't want her to be teaching/guiding my children with unbridled authority.


Congratulations, you're the first person to get living sainthood. You may say you're not judging yourself holier than she, but that's exactly the opposite of the basis of your entire argument. This teacher moved on with her life, why can't you? Are you the same person you were 15 years ago? She didn't bring it up to anyone and she didn't do anything inappropriate around the children. Why is she being punished? If she had brought it up to students, sure I'd be for firing her, but she didnt. She was in some porn video 15 years ago that never hurt anybody, but that's a justifiable reason to deny her the right to earn a living in her profession?


----------



## goodal (Mar 15, 2011)

navyasw02 said:


> badal said:
> 
> 
> > navyasw02:No, I didn't make any major bad life decisions 15 yrs ago, or 20yr or ever. I don't drink, smoke, do drugs, chew or hang with the girls that do and never have. And one reason for that is my parents tried to keep me from bad influences. Does this make me better than her or anyone else for that matter, absolutely not. In fact this is the first time I've gone on a diatribe like this in the 2.5 yrs I've been a member. But neither am I placing myself in front of children everyday as someone they should look up to. I do forgive and I could accept her, flaws and all, but I still wouldn't want her to be teaching/guiding my children with unbridled authority.
> ...


Well according to me and two school boards, its time for her to change professions and thanks for the sainthood. It will go well with my halo and harp collection.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 15, 2011)

> No, I dont know her, and yes I am being judgmental, just like the two school boards that fired her, which were right in doing so.


For the record, if you read the article, she was never "fired", she asked for leave from her current job and she was "suspended" from the previous job. I interpret the concensus as not being judmental or saying she is unfit to teach, but rather due to the inherent nature of teenage kids and sexual development it makes a complicated situation to place her in a position of authority like a teacher.

badal, you're cetrtainly entiltled to your opinion. As far as expensive private schools are concerened...you ever hear of the "pumpkin man"*? I'd rather have my kid being taught by a pron star.

* - google - pumpkin man and Phiilips Academy, Andover, MA


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 15, 2011)

opcorn:

I think both sides of this discussion have very valid points.


----------



## goodal (Mar 15, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> > No, I dont know her, and yes I am being judgmental, just like the two school boards that fired her, which were right in doing so.
> 
> 
> For the record, if you read the article, she was never "fired", she asked for leave from her current job and she was "suspended" from the previous job. I interpret the concensus as not being judmental or saying she is unfit to teach, but rather due to the inherent nature of teenage kids and sexual development it makes a complicated situation to place her in a position of authority like a teacher.
> ...


And she wasn't a prostitute, she just had sex for money. Thanks for entitling me to my opinion, which is what I thought this was, an opinion board. Also did I say expensive? I don't have my children in an expensive prep school. It's a small school run by my church that my wife, mother and other friends and family have helped out at in the past. So I have a pretty good idea who is influencing my children. Notice I didn't say they were perfect, or that I know all details of all their past, but I do know them personally and have faith in those in charge of my children for 1/2 their waking hours.


----------



## FusionWhite (Mar 15, 2011)

I see a couple general trends in peoples thinking concerning this.

One is the effect on the kids; kids will find out shes porn star (mostly teenagers), go look up her videos and they'll be corrupted, not listen to her, blah blah blah. I can actually see some validity in this as it is an arguement to protect kids to stuff that they should not directly be exposed to. I dont think its as big of a deal as most people blow it up to be but I can agree that generally its bad to encourage kids (even if its only stroking their own curiousity) to look up porn. Overall though I think this arguement is pretty weak. Porn and teenagers go together like peanut butter and jelly with or without this teacher.

The other arguement seems to be punative. She did porn so back to the trash heap with her. I think this is just terrible. Its been argued above pretty well, but she didnt break the law, second chances blah blah blah, which I agree with completely.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 15, 2011)

FusionWhite said:


> I see a couple general trends in peoples thinking concerning this.
> One is the effect on the kids; kids will find out shes porn star (mostly teenagers), go look up her videos and they'll be corrupted, not listen to her, blah blah blah. I can actually see some validity in this as it is an arguement to protect kids to stuff that they should not directly be exposed to. I dont think its as big of a deal as most people blow it up to be but I can agree that generally its bad to encourage kids (even if its only stroking their own curiousity) to look up porn. Overall though I think this arguement is pretty weak. Porn and teenagers go together like peanut butter and jelly with or without this teacher.


I don't see any "corruption" here, but her authority as a teacher is compromised as she's exposed to junvenile taunts, etc. as described by DV above. Her effectiveness at maintaining control of the classroom, is diminished to the point where I think it's easier to just let her go, then try to make it work. Kids, especially high school aged kids, do not need "encouragement" to look up pron, they just need a computer and internet access or movie tickets.



> The other arguement seems to be punative. She did porn so back to the trash heap with her. I think this is just terrible. Its been argued above pretty well, but she didnt break the law, second chances blah blah blah, which I agree with completely.


This "arguement" stems from a puritanical/moralistic point of view that belongs in the dark ages and why the catholic church remians in turmoil especially here in the Boston area. Heck some people think it's "right" to picket funerals of returning dead soldiers because the military fights for the rights of homosexuals.


----------



## humner (Mar 15, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> badal's constitution is strong. I don't believe even a 2d20 could make him waver.


D&amp;D reference, I sense 3, 3.5, or even 4.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 15, 2011)

FusionWhite said:


> (even if its only stroking their own curiousity) to look up porn.


If they are looking up porn, it's not their curiosity they will be stroking.


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 15, 2011)

badal said:


> IlPadrino:So because there are bad examples out there I should put my impressionable child in front of them to get them ready for the real world. Please that logic that has more holes than a block of swiss cheese. We keep a pretty tight guard on our kids, go to church all the time, they attend a christian private school with less than 50 kids total and they still come home talking about things we wish they hadn't heard. So they will get plenty of the "real world" without me placing bad examples in front of them.


By your logic, shouldn't you be looking for another school? I recommend homeschooling, assuming you're available to teach or you're happy with your wife's impressions.


----------



## goodal (Mar 15, 2011)

I would recommend homeschooling as well. I was homeschooled for grades 7-10. As to the other point, our goal is to protect them as much as possible without knowingly placing them in the care of others that do not hold to the same belief system or morals that we do, at least for as long as we can in their youth. My wife is well capable of schooling them and if it comes to that, we will attempt it.

To keep us on point, are you saying you'll let any Ol' John or Jane teach your children as long as they regret their poor life choices?


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 15, 2011)

badal said:


> To keep us on point, are you saying you'll let any Ol' John or Jane teach your children as long as they regret their poor life choices?


I'm saying that I send my child to public school and I'm content to let anyone teach him that is doing so within the guidelines established by the school district, regardless of their morals. I don't want certain convicted felons, for obvious reasons. But my morals are no more "right" or "entitled" than the next guy's.

Further, I'm *VERY* confident that my child has been raised well enough to know right from wrong and he won't be unduly swayed by teachers regardless of the their morals.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 15, 2011)

badal said:


> Sorry to rant but this is a pretty sore point for me. Without good examples for our children to look at during their formative years, they WILL *develope* into an even worse generation than we are. Don't we want our kids to be better than we turned out? Justifiying this woman to excuse our own behaviour doesn't make it right or excuse her life choices. So to sum up my argument, she may be a fine person, that I could and would forgive if she were in my life, but just like a lying lawyer, an inept doctor, or bribed official she has disqualified herself from this particular industry. That's all I was trying to say. Oh, and I've tried to get all the punctuation in there for you *grammar nazis*.


*develop


----------



## goodal (Mar 15, 2011)

IlPadrino said:


> badal said:
> 
> 
> > To keep us on point, are you saying you'll let any Ol' John or Jane teach your children as long as they regret their poor life choices?
> ...


So, the impass between us is that you do not know right from wrong and I have a set standard for them. I'm afraid there is no getting past that.

Have a nice life.


----------



## navyasw02 (Mar 15, 2011)

IlPadrino said:


> badal said:
> 
> 
> > To keep us on point, are you saying you'll let any Ol' John or Jane teach your children as long as they regret their poor life choices?
> ...


This is really the key here. Parents should be your children's role models, not teachers, athletes, or actors. As a parent, you are responsible for teaching your child moral values, not dump them off at school and hope for the best.


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 15, 2011)

badal said:


> So, the impass between us is that you do not know right from wrong and I have a set standard for them. I'm afraid there is no getting past that.
> Have a nice life.


You're free to set what you call "standards for right and wrong" (morals, yeah?) ... but surely you don't think you, personally, should be setting morals for the public?

Thanks for the "have a nice life", especially if it's really heartfelt. Somehow, though, you don't come off as a live-and-let-live kind of guy. Which I'm sure works just fine if you're sufficiently insulated.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 16, 2011)

FLBuff PE said:


> badal said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to rant but this is a pretty sore point for me. Without good examples for our children to look at during their formative years, they WILL *develope* into an even worse generation than we are. Don't we want our kids to be better than we turned out? Justifiying this woman to excuse our own behaviour doesn't make it right or excuse her life choices. So to sum up my argument, she may be a fine person, that I could and would forgive if she were in my life, but just like a lying lawyer, an inept doctor, or bribed official she has disqualified herself from this particular industry. That's all I was trying to say. Oh, and I've tried to get all the punctuation in there for you *grammar nazis*.
> ...


FLBuff..Grammar Nazi!!!


----------



## goodal (Mar 16, 2011)

IlPadrino said:


> badal said:
> 
> 
> > So, the impass between us is that you do not know right from wrong and I have a set standard for them. I'm afraid there is no getting past that.
> ...


Sorry, that was my lame attempt to end the argument. I should have tried a more amicable approach. This is no use in us arguing for the reasons I will list below. I plan on this being my last comment on the matter.

This went from discussing the hiring practices of a school board to, spatting about moral preferences. You and I can not discuss this without a benchmark (to use an engineering term) and we have none. It would be like me trying to talk to an ancient egyptian. We don't speak the same language. Without somewhere to start (a belief in right and wrong) there will never be an end to this conversation. As to your last point, I am not a live and let live kind of person, which I'm sure you will crucify me for. That will only point to hypocrisy on your part. I should be more tolerant but you won't tolerate me, please tell me you see the irony in that. Americas moral decline is partly due to the "live and let live" attitude that is so prevalent today. I'm sure that kind of attitude, combined with no right and wrong, makes for a very convenient life, but I simply cannot ignore that there is right/wrong, judgment/reward. I regret to say that the extent of my actions to combat this are to sit behind this key board and type the occasional entry on a message board, but if you will look back through my past comments, even these are rare.

So as I said before, have a nice life. I hope it works out for you.

...and go UK!!!!


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 16, 2011)

^^^ You had a good argument there until that very last line. At that point you lost ALL credibility.


----------



## willsee (Mar 16, 2011)

badal said:


> ...and go UK!!!!


grooooooaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## roadwreck (Mar 16, 2011)

SapperPE said:


> Okay, I've edited my first response, because it just won't do any good. Let me just say, badal, your righteous hatred of millions of people scares me.


aaaaaahhh, now my subsequent post makes no sense at all. I refuse to edit it though because it makes me laugh.

And yes I know I'm a horrible person.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 16, 2011)

SapperPE said:


> Sorry Roadwreck, but I just don't have the stamina to change ignorance.


I'm not sure I'd call it ignorance, it is just a different acceptance level that you guys tolerate in so called morality levels.

Not having kids, I'm not sure how I'd really feel. I think DV was right in that for higher level classes, say 6th grade and above, she may not be effective due to folks knowing her past. And, she did remove herself.


----------



## goodal (Mar 16, 2011)

SapperPE said:


> Okay, I've edited my first response, because it just won't do any good. Let me just say, badal, your righteous hatred of millions of people scares me.



Be afraid. Be very afraid.

come on that is a joke...


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 16, 2011)

badal said:


> SapperPE said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I've edited my first response, because it just won't do any good. Let me just say, badal, your righteous hatred of millions of people scares me.
> ...


Trust me, I am.

of both the general moral decline and of the fanatics that vehemently campaign against it by whatever means possible in favor of diametrically opposite views.

and that's no joke.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 16, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> badal said:
> 
> 
> > SapperPE said:
> ...


The ends are being played against the middle, so to speak.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 16, 2011)

badal said:


> IlPadrino said:
> 
> 
> > badal said:
> ...


*America's

Sorry...can't help myself. My grammar is far from perfect, and therefore I will stop being the Grammar Nazi of the thread. Have a nice life, everyone!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 16, 2011)

FLBuff PE said:


> badal said:
> 
> 
> > IlPadrino said:
> ...


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 16, 2011)

FLBuff PE said:


> badal said:
> 
> 
> > IlPadrino said:
> ...


* , and *; therefore,*

&lt;Taking grammar-nazism to new levels&gt;


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 16, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > badal said:
> ...


Well, as long as we're all goose stepping around in our jackboots, Egyptian should be capitalized.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 16, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > FLBuff PE said:
> ...





> I should be more tolerant but you won't tolerate me,*;* please tell me you see the irony in that.


Deutchland, Deutchland....


----------



## navyasw02 (Mar 16, 2011)

The "moral decline of America" is the biggest crock of shit excuse I've ever heard for justifying extreme conservative views. Since this country was founded, we've had slavery, genocide, violent racism and homophobia, segregation, greed, incivility, and continuous inequality. The only reason everyone is spouting about moral decline now is because every continuous news feed believes in old newspaper selling philosophy of "If it bleeds, it leads". You think parents and people are any worse today? No, there's just more of the idiots by population expansion and they're more prone to breeding.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 16, 2011)

navyasw02 said:


> The "moral decline of America" is the biggest crock of shit excuse I've ever heard for justifying extreme conservative views. Since this country was founded, we've had slavery, genocide, violent racism and homophobia, segregation, greed, incivility, and continuous inequality. The only reason everyone is spouting about moral decline now is because every continuous news feed believes in old newspaper selling philosophy of "If it bleeds, it leads". * You think parents and people are any worse today? No, there's just more of the idiots by population expansion and they're more prone to breeding*.


But doesn't that prove his point that moral value is declining? More stupid/immoral people due to more rapid breeding of that subset of the population?

Not saying I agree; just sayin'. Enjoy playing the devil's advocate.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 16, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> navyasw02 said:
> 
> 
> > The "moral decline of America" is the biggest crock of shit excuse I've ever heard for justifying extreme conservative views. Since this country was founded, we've had slavery, genocide, violent racism and homophobia, segregation, greed, incivility, and continuous inequality. The only reason everyone is spouting about moral decline now is because every continuous news feed believes in old newspaper selling philosophy of "If it bleeds, it leads". * You think parents and people are any worse today? No, there's just more of the idiots by population expansion and they're more prone to breeding*.
> ...


Damn straight it proves the point. Watch the movie Idiocracy. This is one of the most prophetic movies I've ever seen. Mike Judge is a present day Nostradamus. I was watching WebSoup last night and they aired a sequence of video clips from the web. I thought I was watching "Ow, my balls".

We are living it now.

I'm waiting for Starbucks to try a new direction of business as the high-end coffee business slows down.


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 16, 2011)

I've sat on the sidelines on this one because I have a hard time coming up with the words to concisely describe my feelings on the subject, but heres a shot:

Back to the original subject: I would expect her to get fired. Not that I want her to be, or that because I dont like the choices shes made, or because I think shes a bad role model, or even because she may no longer be able to control her classroom. I would expect her to get fired because of the knee-jerk reaction that typically occurs by those in the decision making capacity of the school board. They wont fire her because they want to fire her, or because of the choices shes made, or if they think shes a bad role model, or even if she can no longer control her classroom. They will fire her because its easy and convenient. They wont look into her teaching experience, they will disregard awards and credentials, and they certainly wont look into her capacity to maintain a quality learning environment. Its the easy way to deflect the blame of hiring an ex porn star, they wont have to defend the fact that maybe she is actually a good person/teacher who made a questionable (although legal) decision a decade and a half ago. They will do it and set their reelection platform on top of her by showing how they're "protecting our kids from the filth of the world."

By no means am I condoning the decisions she made in the past. She did it, she needs to live with those consequences.

I understand there would be challenges in maintaining respect and order in a high school environment, and I would expect that those involved take the time to dissect the situation and tackle those challenges accordingly. I would also expect that because high school students are young adults, that they be treated as such and not "sheltered" from such an experience. People have sex. They have done so FOREVER. Pretending it doesnt exist, especially around these young adults would be a huge diservice to them. I understand there is a time and a place to discuss sex and its consequences, and that many parents prefer to handle it on their own, but to sweep it under the rug at any potential "flare-up" is just asinine.

Would I want her teaching my kids? I can honestly answer "I dont know". I realize this is taking the high road, but how can I truly make a decision on something that is only presented to me via a single news article? How can you make a decision on something you dont have to truly make a decision on? Its easy to throw around judgements and hypotheticals on the limited info we have, its difficult for those who really have to make this decision.

A couple questions that Ive compiled while sitting on the sidelines: What if she is a devout Christian, someone who goes to church regularly, who has confessed her sins to the Lord, participates at the annual bake sale, and teaches sunday school? Would she still be the filth as presented by some?


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 16, 2011)

BTW, I am fully aware there are multiple spelling and grammatical errors in my above post, I just dont care. Its difficult enough to get things typed on this damn droid phone as it is.


----------



## willsee (Mar 16, 2011)

What if she was teaching elementary school? An age where (you hope) kids aren't viewing pornography and would know nothing of her past therefore should could effectively maintain control.


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 16, 2011)

A quick google search for "christian porn star" yielded the following article from last year:

http://coedmagazine.com/2009/04/27/10-porn...ir-bods-to-god/

(site appears to be safe for work, but be cautious).

It appears a couple even went as far as to take jobs WITH their respective churches...

But I guess some people just arent open to change.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 17, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> BTW, I am fully aware there are multiple spelling and grammatical errors in my above post, I just dont care. Its difficult enough to get things typed on this damn droid phone as it is.


You vill not divert ze Grammar Nazis so easily, Herr Dexman.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 17, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> BTW, I am fully aware there are multiple spelling and grammatical errors in my above post, I just *dont* care. *Its* difficult enough to get things typed on this damn *droid* phone as it is.


Since you weren't aware of this post, I'll help. 

* don't

* It's

* Droid[SIZE=8pt]®[/SIZE]


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 17, 2011)

Ive never voted for a democrat. And I admit I like Porn and Teachers 

and I think thats an impressive post for a droid / iphone / etc... I can barely bring myself to post on my ipod


----------



## goodal (Mar 17, 2011)

Whoa, whoa, whoa lets keep them above the belt guys! I leave the office for a day and am accused of being an ignorant, violent bigot with righteous hatred of all 'em difrnt 'n me. I try to avoid philosophical email/thread debates because I guess I don't come across very well, it keeps me tore up for days and I'm not sure I do any good. I tried to bow out of this a couple times already but I can't let those go Major. The few times I have gotten in a debate such as this, two things happen, every time. First, I'm accused of being ignorant or some form of that word, quickly followed by dismissing me as an extremist. I guess that makes it easier to ignore what I'm saying if I'm a stupid extremist. But what if I said you are the extremist and started accusing you of being a danger to society because of your views? I haven't and wont because I have no proof of either, but what if? I can't speak to the first accusation of being ignorant. I don't guess a person can be very objective about their own intelligence, but I am not violent and don't believe in unnecessary violence (in fact I said DON'T burn her in oil). Also, I hate almost no one (except for the '92 Duke Basketball team). Please, if you're going to accuse me of something, base it in fact or at least something I've implied. Now, if you would have called me a gun-totin', bible thumpin', tea part member you would have been closer to the truth.

You said you grew up believing as me but have since learned better*. *Whenever I hear someone say that, I think of the scene in a myriad of movies that the enlightened teenager lets her parents know that she has learned better and is now a vegetarian [flips hair back], while they just look at her with a blank stare and slowly move on. Ok, so you now know "better" than the rest of us and accept everybody for who they are. Thanks for making the world a better place. Now back to the real world that has absolutes. You can't be "fairly liberal and fairly conservative". That's like saying your fairly tall and fairly short Pick one and own it.

Navyasw said it right "Parents should be your children's role models, not teachers, athletes, or actors". But we all know that there are a lot parents out there aren't and aren't trying to be. Navy also said there hasn't been a moral decline because people have always done bad things. Yes, this is true. Sin/wrong/bad has been around for a long time. The only thing that makes now different is that 1) it is more accepted and 2) more accessible.

I'm sticking to the disqualified remark. If she has become a Christian (which we don't know either way), has confessed and made it right with God and herself, that's great. If she is now a saint (as I am thanks to navyasw) and if this hadn't come out in the news and only she and her preacher/priest knew about her past, it might be ok for her to teach. But it is out and will be a topic forever on around her and children don't need to hear more about porn. What's she going to say to little billy when he [raises hand] "Teacher what's a porn star" [sits down]. I don't believe she is filth. Actually I don't know her at all, she may be, but I guess that's beside the point. She is just not qualified in my opinion.

Oh, thanks for being my advocate Capt Worley.

[SIZE=8pt]Disclaimer: The use of capt or navys name is not necessarily an endorsement of this spammers views or comments.[/SIZE]


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 17, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> Ive never voted for a democrat. And I admit I like Porn and Teachers
> 
> and I think thats an impressive post for a droid / iphone / etc... I can barely bring myself to post on my ipod


The majority of my posts over the last 5 months have been from it.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 17, 2011)

badal said:


> Now back to the real world that has absolutes. You can't be "fairly liberal and fairly conservative". That's like saying your fairly tall and fairly short Pick one and own it.


I'm going to stay out of the main debate of this thread (no good can come of this), but these few sentences caught my attention. I don't feel the real world is made up of absolutes. Far from it. Thinking in absolutes closes off the opportunity to see things from other perspectives, which in my mind is a dangerous way of thinking.

Even your examples of absolutes aren't absolute (I'm going to steer clear of the political example). Being tall or short is relative. I'm tall compared to a tribe of African pygmies, but short compared to a group of NBA basketball players, or trees. Your absolute is dependent on your perspective, which means it is not an absolute.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 17, 2011)

badal said:


> Oh, thanks for being my advocate Capt Worley.


I knew you drove a red car, but I didn't know you were the Devil


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 17, 2011)

My summary of the subject of the posting.

woman who worked as an adult film actress is currently working as a high school teacher.

The school district hired her as a high school teacher after doing all of the customary background checks.

A student somehow discovered her history as an adult film actress and approached her about it.

She went to the school committee and asked for a leave of absence for the remainder of the year, which was granted.

The same woman was suspended from a previous teaching position (suposedly for the same reasons).

OP implied question: What do you think?

My opinion: Her adult film background complicates her abilities to effectively teach at the high school level. Students have independently uncovered/exposed her past which creates enough of a disturbance where neither she nor the school department want to fight it. She needs to move on from her current job to .....? That is her choice but if she tries to continue her teaching career ithe situation will likely follow her. I think she may be an effective teacher at the prepubesent stage (pre-school/elementary school level) but of course she would then have to deal with parents like badal. I seriously doubt this woman flaunted her prior lifestyle in front of her students and, although I do not know this for a fact, I suspect she wasn't as free sexually as she may have been at one time in her life.

My interpretation of badal's opinion: Based on her participation in the adult film industry the woman has demonstrated that her moral standards are not consistent with the expectation of a teacher of children. She should be immediately terminated from her teaching job and prohibitied from teaching childeren at all. Which is the equvalent of stripping (yes pun intended) her of her teaching credentials. Some of badal's posts as a self-proclaimed "gun-totin', bible thumpin', tea part member" can be easily interpreted as an extremeist (as many of these type are).

edit: go for it, grammar nazis. IDC.


----------



## MGX (Mar 17, 2011)

If the tea party people are extremist, are they extremist in the 'fly planes into buildings' sense or extremist in the 'sit in lawn chairs with homemade signs' sense?

On topic, if there was something in my past that causes media blowouts like this lady's I would find something else to do where it wouldn't be a problem. What a distraction.


----------



## humner (Mar 17, 2011)

I have been following this post for a while. I would like to add my two cents if I may. Personally, I do not know this teacher, or truely anything about her. I do know a teacher who in the past had a "colorful" lifestyle, which did not involve making porn (as far as I know) but that teacher was a very good influence on not just my sons, but other students.

I do believe that each situation should be taken by a case by case basis. If enough of parents would attend parent teacher conferences, and their childs after school activities, they could and should draw their own opinions on who is teaching their children. As in the case of this teacher, I would hope that the decision that was made concerning her was not just on her past, but on her present influence on their children.

My youngest son had a teacher who was zealot when it came to her political beliefs and thrust them on her students and the way she graded their papers. As a parent, I was more concerned with how she influenced my son either positively or negatively on a political forum then who she flashed her breasts at years earlier.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 17, 2011)

MGX said:


> On topic, if there was something in my past that causes media blowouts like this lady's I would find something else to do where it wouldn't be a problem. What a distraction.


Yeah, but "Did you know she used to be a pr0n star?" is going to follow her around no matter what. As soon as it became an issue, she rightly asked to be removed from the situation. I really don't know what she could have done that would have been less troublesome, but look at the ruckus that was raised even when she tried being low key.

I kinda feel bad for her in a way. She made choices when she was young that she's going to deal with for the rest of her life.

Teacher probably wasn't the best post-pr0n career move, I'll give you that.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 17, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Teacher probably wasn't the best post-pr0n career move, I'll give you that.


Pretty much sums up the whole thread, IMO.

badal,

I agree with many of your viewpoints on this issue, but on the bigger picture, if you can't handle how the other side will argue with you, then you are better off not arguing/commenting in threads like these. I noticed you said that it bothers you for days, and I don't think that's what anyone here wants. We should come on this board for good discussion and to learn, etc. No reason to have our stressful lives made more so.

But, I will add, since I'm usually arguing the conservative side of issues, you need to understand that the progressives will say that they are inclusive, diverse, and understanding. But then, in the next breath will call you stupid, ignorant, bigot, racist, whatever. Ya gotta just let that roll off your back. If they, the inclusive person wants to 'exclude' you because of your differing idea, or the diverse person wants to degrade you because you are 'different' in thought, or the understanding person says your racist because they don't 'understand' things from your perspective, then just take it for what it is worth (nothing).

I don't think anyone's opinion is more right than anyone else's. My opinion is, that I'd rather not have a porn star teaching my children. If Joe's opinion is that he doesn't mind a porn star teaching his kids, then we have differing opinions. Plain and simple.

Sometimes it makes for good debates and conversations, but we must leave them at conversations and not take it or make it personal.

my $0.02


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 17, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> But, I will add, since I'm usually arguing the conservative side of issues, you need to understand that the *progressives will say that they are inclusive, diverse, and understanding. But then, in the next breath will call you stupid, ignorant, bigot, racist, whatever.*


That's a universal truth all across the web that's always flummoxed me. I don't get it.

:dunno:


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't get it either.

I'm not aiming that at anyone on this board, but was also talking generally in life and on the internet.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 17, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> I'm not aiming that at anyone on this board, but was also talking generally in life and on the internet.


Me too.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 17, 2011)

Bigots.


----------



## goodal (Mar 17, 2011)

It doesn't bother in the sense that I'm up all night making bombs kind of way (even though I am a lawn chair extremist). I don't even like getting people upset at me. I just want to portray my side as accurately as possible and hopefully be a good conservative influence. It does agravate me when I'm judged unfairly, like I guess it does everybody, which is when I started ranting a little.


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 17, 2011)

I am surprised this thread has reached this levels without a single person asking the questions: Was she hot then? Is she hot now?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 17, 2011)

Dark Knight said:


> I am surprised this thread has reached this levels without a single person asking the questions: Was she hot then? Is she hot now?


We got distracted by all of the arguing.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 17, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> > I am surprised this thread has reached this levels without a single person asking the questions: Was she hot then? Is she hot now?
> ...


I didn't. Google image search for her. My vote: Maybe, notreally.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 18, 2011)

To answer DK,

The first thing I did when reading this thread, was a quick Google.

Notice I didn't reference any pics. It should say enough. She looked more like a teacher...

(not that I haven't seen some awesome looking teachers)


----------



## Supe (Mar 18, 2011)

I vote butterface.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 18, 2011)

Damn, I miss EB....

Three pages of trying to argue the unwinnable and NOT A SINGLE FUDGING PICTURE.

Why did I open this thread????


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 18, 2011)

Dleg said:


> Damn, I miss EB....
> Three pages of trying to argue the unwinnable and NOT A SINGLE FUDGING PICTURE.
> 
> Why did I open this thread????


Not sure what you are talking about Dleg, I posted two pictures in this thread, see:



roadwreck said:


> Here ya go DV





roadwreck said:


>


----------



## Dleg (Mar 18, 2011)

:BS:


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 18, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## Dleg (Mar 18, 2011)

badal must be sooo conflicted over that one^^^^


----------



## Supe (Mar 18, 2011)

Dleg said:


> Damn, I miss EB....
> Three pages of trying to argue the unwinnable and NOT A SINGLE FUDGING PICTURE.
> 
> Why did I open this thread????


I got it just by clicking on a news article that came up on Google. I'm very reluctant to even do a Google image search at work for any name associated with a porno, thanks to Big Brother.


----------



## goodal (Mar 18, 2011)

Palin is easy on the eyes. That's all I'll say.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 18, 2011)

I wouldn't be easy on that. I'd hit that like the fist of an angry Zeus!


----------

